# Aktuelle Geschwindigkeit der Webseite sowie Firewallmeldungen



## B3N (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem gehen nun vermehrt Beiträge zum Thema "Performance" etc. auf. Auch das unsere Server angeblich einen Portscan verursachen würden. Wir haben das ganze auf alle Fälle zur Kentniss genommen und werden dem ganzen Nachgehen. 

Zu erwähnen seih allerdings, dass unsere Server einem 24H Monitoring unterzogen sind und somit ständiger Überwachung unterliegen, Probleme in dieser Art sollten daher auszuschließen sein. Aber wie oben erwähnt, werden wir trotzdem ein Auge darauf werfen und es euch so schnell wie möglich wissen lassen, falls es Neugikeiten zum Thema gibt.

Ein schönes restliches Wochenende noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crapsky (9. März 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit kurzem gehen nun vermehrt Beiträge zum Thema "Performance" etc. auf. Auch das unsere Server angeblich einen Portscan verursachen würden. Wir haben das ganze auf alle Fälle zur Kentniss genommen und werden dem ganzen Nachgehen.
> 
> ...



Euer Server ist nicht nur ... Verzeihung... arschlangsam geworden, nein, man wird jetzt zusätzlich 
zu den urig lahmen Werbebannern auch noch durch eine Umfrage an der Eingabe gehindert.

Die Userkommentare zu den WoW-Items strotzen vor Beleidigungen und nichtssagenden Statements
und werden wohl niemals bereinigt werden? Wozu gibt es dann bitte ein [+]/[-] neben den 
Kommentaren? Warum werden Kommentare aufgrund der negativen Bewertung nie gelöscht?

Mir kommt das so vor, als ob der Buffed-Server nichts anderes ist, als ein stinknormaler PC unter
irgendeinem Schreibtisch.

Wenn du, lieber Ben, schon bei einer so großen Firma wie Computec AG arbeitest, dann sollte gerade
diese Firma auch eine Website wie Buffed *ohne* Werbung sponsoren können.
Die Werbung könnt ihr ja gerne in eure Magazine packen, aber hier ist das nur noch lästig.
Der ganze Werbequark geht zu Lasten der Nerven eurer User und auch nicht unerheblich auf die Performance. 
Ladezeiten von 3-5 Minuten sind keine Seltenheit mehr, wohl hauptsächlich dadurch
erzeugt, daß Werbebanner eine schlechte Anbindung haben, oder der Link zeitweise nicht
verfügbar ist. Ein einfacher Linkcheck würde hier wohl deutlich helfen.

Inzwischen gibt es weitaus bessere, informativere und schnellere Nachschlageseiten für
Spieler, die ingame nur eben mal "schnell" was nachgucken wollen.
Vielleicht sollte euer Team mal das ganze Buffed grundlegend überdenken.

Tut mir leid, daß ich das sagen muss, aber ich fühle mich hier langsam richtig angepisst.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob ich iwie unmenschlich bin ,aber ich hab eig. nie Ladeprobleme auf Buffed.de.

Allen Betroffenen wünsche ich natürlich eine Verkürzung der Ladezeiten.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------

